# need loader on new holland tt55



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

I inquired at a local tractor supply about putting a loader on my 2005 tt55 tractor. The guy said it would be cheaper to buy another tractor with a loader on it. Anyone know an approximate cost for an aftermarket loader?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a couple. Maybe you could inquire.
https://www.auctiontime.com/listing...ew-holland/model/7310?DrilldownAction=CatManu

Might be worth a road trip to Arkansas.


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

The price is right. I need to do some checking to see if it will fit my tractor without major modifications to mounting hardware. Thanks for the response.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to Tractordata, the 7310 is the recommended loader for your application. Hope the information works for you somehow.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/1/4/3147-new-holland-tt55-attachments.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to Tractordata, the 7310 is the recommended loader for your application. Hope the information works for you somehow.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/1/4/3147-new-holland-tt55-attachments.html


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you sir! I will see if I can find one locally at one of the equipment auctions.


----------

